# Schwinn front expander brake?



## straitbar (Nov 16, 2006)

There was a heavy-duty high-low flange unit, which had the lever pulled up by a cable running down in front of the right fork. The tall flange on those was riveted-on. Later came a smaller unit that was also high-low flanged (unriveted), but was pulled by a cable from behind the right fork. It has Schwinn script and patent pending stamped on the hub.
What year was that smaller high-low expander brake introduced?
Thanks


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 17, 2006)

late '39,introduced w/the high flange,like the phantom,for the '40 model year. should have"patent pending",and schwinn,in script,to be a '40/'41,only. keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## straitbar (Nov 17, 2006)

*expander brake*

Thanks Keith...
So this brake should be attached to a late prewar rim. Would that be a flat-style Lobdell rim or what? 
It's currently attached to a decent later dbl-knurl S2. Anyone with a good profile picture of the appropriate rim? Thanks


----------



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

*my two cents*

Hi . As far as I have read and seen this could have been on the lobdells or the drop center rims depending what Schwinn put on the bike at the time


----------

